# Cervelo Sizing



## truble930

Hello,
I ride a Cervelo P3C 54cm. It feels just a little too big for me. The top tube feels fine but I need the seat low and cannot get the bars low enough for a "proper" aero position. 
I'm 5'7" and have a 30" inseam.

The Soloist seems like the best of both worlds to me - road bike with the aero tubes. I'm thinking of switching to a Soloist Carbon and wondered if any has a size recommendation. I was planning on staying with a 54cm. 

Can any of the Cervelo road riders chime in on sizing recommendations? Your height, inseam and frame size would be helpful.

Thanks,
Todd


----------



## stunzeed

I am about your size and the 52 R3 is what fits me. I couldnt imagine the 54 even in the P3C geo being the fit for you. I know also that Cervelos effective TT measurement isnt exactly what they spec it as. Your best bet is to try a 52 and see how it feels


----------



## uzziefly

truble930 said:


> Hello,
> I ride a Cervelo P3C 54cm. It feels just a little too big for me. The top tube feels fine but I need the seat low and cannot get the bars low enough for a "proper" aero position.
> I'm 5'7" and have a 30" inseam.
> 
> The Soloist seems like the best of both worlds to me - road bike with the aero tubes. I'm thinking of switching to a Soloist Carbon and wondered if any has a size recommendation. I was planning on staying with a 54cm.
> 
> Can any of the Cervelo road riders chime in on sizing recommendations? Your height, inseam and frame size would be helpful.
> 
> Thanks,
> Todd


Seriously? Go to your LBS and try the bikes out and get a fit perhaps. That'll be a much better solution then you guessing.


----------



## CerveloDude

I am just about 5'-11 1/2" with a 33" inseam. I ride a 56cm P3c and it fit's me like a glove. I can't imagine you rding a 54 at 5'-7".


----------



## rd12vman

CerveloDude said:


> I am just about 5'-11 1/2" with a 33" inseam. I ride a 56cm P3c and it fit's me like a glove. I can't imagine you rding a 54 at 5'-7".


I can see how it would work. His legs are 3 inches shorter then yours. Which means his torso is only an inch and a half shorter than yours. Couple this 1.5 inch difference in torsos with the fact that your saddle position is probably an inch further back then his relative to the bottom bracket and your down to only a half inch in terms of the fore/aft positioning of your torso in relation to the top tube. I think the 54 probably fits him quite well in terms of top tube. The problem of the head tube height is a problem we short legged/long torsoed people run into when being fitted properly to top tube length.


----------



## kaliforniakarl

I got a 54cm p3c frame, am a smidge under 5'10", and my inseam is just over 33 inches. Should I have gone for a 56cm (sell my 54cm on ebay and get a 56cm, that is)? Maybe I should just assemble it and see....


----------



## kyrider

CerveloDude said:


> I am just about 5'-11 1/2" with a 33" inseam. I ride a 56cm P3c and it fit's me like a glove. I can't imagine you rding a 54 at 5'-7".


CerveloDude,
Do you ride your P3 in 75 or 78 degree seat angle? I'm getting ready to get a P2C. My measurements are 5'11" and 33.5" inseam and I'm thinking size 54 or 56 but I'll ride it in 75 so I can get the bike UCI compliant for Time Trials.


----------

